# Auction for Limited Edition DW artwork



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=169785

I recently won the artwork (shown in the link above) in the New Year competition and I had said earlier in the thread that if i won anything, I would auction it.

Any money will go to the hospital ward at the hospital who looked after my dad when he had his kidney transplant. It was over 2 years ago and his health is better than it has been for many years  He still has to visit to have tests and ensure everything is still working and he always goes up to the ward to thank them. (The nurses say that not many do this and they never see people again  )

Can i ask the first bid to be £5?

I wanted to raffle it but we couldn't do that due to the gambling rules on the site etc. but Viper kindly said that i could auction it.

It's just a little thank you to the nurses who looked after him 

I've checked with Viper before posting this. He will arrange for the artwork to be posted direct to the new owner :thumb: Thank you Viper.

Thanks for reading, now think how nice this print would look on your wall and get bidding :lol: :thumb:

CLOSING TIME AND DATE FOR BIDDING IS MIDNIGHT ON SUNDAY 8/1/2012 AS BIDDING HAS GONE QUITE A WAY OVER WHAT I EXPECTED TO ACHIEVE

Photo of Ken (the chap who got the other Kidney from the same donor) and my dad on the right of the pic. Sorry about the quality of the pic. My mum took the pic outside the hospital when they met up for their checks shortly after. They see each other every few weeks now at the hospital appointment


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I really like that! Think I could have a home for that in the garage. Take it the biddings on here? Ill have the first bid of £5 If so


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice thought. £5 bid

When will you end the auction?


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

£10 from me then


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you chaps. Very kind. I forgot to put the auction end date.

I don't want to run it too long so that people get fed up of seeing it. 

Shall we say 1 week?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

£12 here


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

£15 here


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

£20 here


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I will go again to £25


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

same here. £27


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

bloody hell its gunna be upto about £400 by tomorrow lol!
£30 here


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

£40 here


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't even told my dad yet as i didnt know if there would be any interest. Thanks so much folks.


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

£43 :d


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sarah, I cant afford to go any higher but I would like to make a seperate donation anyway for the cause. So totally seperate to the auction please pm me your paypal details and I will make the donation tomorrow morning 

Good luck with the rest of this auction


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

<is stalking the bidding process>


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> <is stalking the bidding process>


Suitable avatar aswell  lmao! :wave:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Like Mark, I cannot afford to go higher but I too would like to make a donation please


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Crikey thanks chaps. Really appreciated. Only if you are sure as whatever i can get from this print will be appreciated at the hospital and i know how much the prints are new so didnt expect loads :thumb:

I am trying to find the photo that my dad had taken shortly after when he was feeling better. He is standing next to his new friend who had the other kidney from the donor  They went through the recovery together after the op


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Crikey thanks chaps. Really appreciated. Only if you are sure as whatever i can get from this print will be appreciated at the hospital and i know how much the prints are new so didnt expect loads :thumb:
> 
> I am trying to find the photo that my dad had taken shortly after when he was feeling better. He is standing next to his new friend who had the other kidney from the donor  They went through the recovery together after the op


Its such a good cause and the fact that we all know you makes it an even more worth cause 

Hope the print fetches an amazing price - if it had not been so soon after Xmas I would of bidded for it to the very end 

Will send that donation in the morning Sarah, as soon as I have paid funds into the bank to cover the paypal payment 

:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also like to donate please  what's your paypal?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Only if you are sure as i really didnt expect that Jake and Mark. Whatever the print fetches will be fab.
I will probably end the auction at the weekend as i didnt expect it to get this high and then the highest bidder can get their print

I will get proof that ive donated the amount collected guys 

I really dont expect anything so close to everyone's Christmas spending though 

My paypal is;

[email protected]

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Only if you are sure as i really didnt expect that Jake and Mark. Whatever the print fetches will be fab.
> I will probably end the auction at the weekend as i didnt expect it to get this high and then the highest bidder can get their print
> 
> I will get proof that ive donated the amount collected guys
> ...


Thanks sarah


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll just send Viper a quick PM to make sure it's ok to accept donations as ive never done this sort of thing chaps.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Only if you are sure as i really didnt expect that Jake and Mark. Whatever the print fetches will be fab.
> I will probably end the auction at the weekend as i didnt expect it to get this high and then the highest bidder can get their print
> 
> I will get proof that ive donated the amount collected guys
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Donation made. Good luck with the auction.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't believe this :argie:

Ive just phoned my mum to tell her and dad and my mum cried. She says that you are all too kind 

Thanks everyone.

I will get proof that it's been donated :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> I will get proof that it's been donated :thumb:


Yeah, you better :devil::devil::devil:



:lol::lol::lol:

<still stalking the auction>


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, you better :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha yes i know that you are watching. I don't want to get called into an office with you as only bad things happen in your office :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Ha ha yes i know that you are watching. I don't want to get called into an office with you as only bad things happen in your office :lol:


Only if you have been a bad girl Sarah... you know that.... 

:lol:

Ahem.. anyway, on with the bids! :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Ha ha yes i know that you are watching. I don't want to get called into an office with you as only bad things happen in your office :lol:


hmmmmm where is this office...............:lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> hmmmmm where is this office...............:lol: :lol:


Wherever Cueball says it is :lol:

You know it's bad news if he turns up in the S8 and calls you in.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you to the people who have donated. I've had a private donation aswell from someone who hasnt posted on the thread so thank you. I have just emailed a thank you.

I cant believe the kindness, especially when everyone is a bit low on funds after Christmas.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll link to this on our facebook page, lets see how high we can get it. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Same as before can't really afford to bid, but will also send a donation if you PM your Paypal


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone.
There are a couple of chaps who have donated who don't want mentioning but a big thank you to you and everyone :argie:

Very kind


----------



## Cngarrod (May 3, 2011)

I'll bid £60.00, am safe as the Mrs doesnt stalk my history on the web... often useful


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow thank you 

Ive visited my folks this morning and have shown them this thread. They can't believe how kind people are. They agreed with me that they can't believe that folk have donated as well as bidding for the print when they don't know us.

My mum rang the hospital while i was there and found out who i need to send the cheque to and they assured us that the people who looked after my dad would get the money. I spoke to a lady who just deals with donations. She said that they will send me a receipt and a letter of thanks so i will post those when i get them :thumb:

Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

As the bidding has gone way over what i expected to get and i've also had a total of £50 donated which was totally unexpected, i thought that i would end the auction tomorrow (Sunday) at midnight so that the winning bidder can have their print if that's ok with everyone

I will amend the end date in the first post.

Once again, thank you for your donations and bids :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nearly all finished!?

I'll go for £100.00

:thumb:


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

£44:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

NissanMan said:


> £44:thumb:


Don't think you come in lower than the bids already been placed:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Donation sent via paypal 

So pleased for you Sarah that the print is going to sell for such a good price too 

All the best to you and your family.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> nearly all finished!?
> 
> I'll go for £100.00
> 
> :thumb:


Wow, wow, wow. I was in bed when the auction ended so just popped on to pm Viper to say that the auction has ended and to send the print to the earlier bidder.
I'm in shock. I will pm Viper.

Thank you so much. My mum and dad will be in total shock when i tell them. I think you all donated £55 aswell but i will add that up and make sure.

I can't believe the kindness on here. Thank you so much :argie:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Donation sent via paypal
> 
> So pleased for you Sarah that the print is going to sell for such a good price too
> 
> All the best to you and your family.


Thanks Mark. I missed the action. I was in bed.

I'm shocked at the generosity of people on here and it's much appreciated. My mum and dad will think i am joking when i tell them the price the print has gone for :doublesho

I don't know how to thank everyone


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Cracking result Sarah.... real pleased for you


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Kobeone


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

all done, payment by gift.... 


Payment Sent*(Unique Transaction ID #92H99215LP669560K)


:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done sarah and congrats cuey, really smart print you got there :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I've got your payment Cueball, thank you.

I've asked the mods if they will get the print out to you

Thank you again everyone. Much appreciated.

Sarah


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great generosity from all the bidders so thankyou 

Top man Cuey!! :thumb: I like you (but not in a gay way :lol

We'll get your print out to you ASAP :thumb:


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Don't think you come in lower than the bids already been placed:lol:


Yeah i missed that while browsing on a mobile Would have liked to have had a copy of that :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

NissanMan said:


> Yeah i missed that while browsing on a mobile Would have liked to have had a copy of that :thumb:


Regular (i.e. 'non' charity versions) are still available from the Merchandise section on here :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VIPER said:


> Regular (i.e. 'non' charity versions) are still available from the Merchandise section on here :thumb:


is there!?!?!?

I thought this was the last one for some reason :tumbleweed:

epic fail from cueball :wall::wall::wall:

oh well, all for a good cause.....

:lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Think I read somewhere this one is No1 of a set amount, 400 I think.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=169785


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: a very kind donation cuey.. good man indeed.. 

Viper really does like you in that way.. he just wont admit it


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Cuey, i havent sent the cheque yet if you want to amend your bid amount :thumb:

I put a link on the first page so that people could see the original price etc


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> is there!?!?!?
> 
> I thought this was the last one for some reason :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


It is a special one ! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Cuey, i havent sent the cheque yet if you want to amend your bid amount :thumb:
> 
> I put a link on the first page so that people could see the original price etc


don't be daft... 

:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

More a case of if you want to add to the bid seeing as it's No1 of the print I think????


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chisai said:


> More a case of if you want to add to the bid seeing as it's No1 of the print I think????


Easy tiger.... let's not go mental here...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I posted the cheque to the hospital but havent heard back from them yet but will post a piccie of the letter/receipt once i get it :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Just popped on to add that ive had a lovely letter from the hospital.
I will get it on here tomorrow when i get chance. We have the builders in so it's a bit mad here so i havent been on here for a few days.

Thanks again to all who donated :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the thank you letter i have received from the hospital. 
Cueball kindly gave £100 for the print and very generous members on here (some who didnt want mentioning) gave a total of £55. My mum and dad added £20 to make £175.
Thanks again everyone :thumb:
Not a fabulous photo but just wanted to show that the money had gone to where i said it would go


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely letter, looking forward to getting the print and getting it hung up somewhere.... not decided where yet!



:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes i thought it was a nice letter. They seem to really appreciate any donations they get which is nice 

Haven't you had it yet Cueball? I thought that you would have had it by now.

Sorry about that. I did pass on your address straight after the auction :thumb:


----------

